# How high should the walls be for a Russian tortoise enclosure?



## amyzabel (Aug 17, 2017)

I am going to build an enclosure for my RT, how high should I make the walls?

Thanks!


----------



## leigti (Aug 17, 2017)

I would recommend at least twice as tall as the tortoise is standing on its hind legs. Russians love to climb.


----------



## Ruskietort (Aug 17, 2017)

leigti said:


> I would recommend at least twice as tall as the tortoise is standing on its hind legs. Russians love to climb.


I strongly suggest you cap the corners of your enclosure. I watched my Russian leverage herself in a corner and climb the 16" high walls of her new enclosure in less than 1 minute. Much to my dismay of course because I had just spent 4 days building the damned thing. Lol! She loves climbing about 2 feet off the ground in her mother in law's tounge plant too. Don't worry I took the rocks out as soon as a caught her doing it. Good luck with your project. I hope it turns out great for you both!


----------



## Jbrez (Aug 18, 2017)

Taller the better mine are 14 inches tall my Russian hasn't tried to climb up yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 18, 2017)

Bless 'em !


----------



## Tom (Aug 18, 2017)

Indoors or out?

12-14" above the substrate level should do it. 3-5 inches of substrate is usually recommended indoors.


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 18, 2017)

I build my walls 18 inches tall for all my tortoises. Then cap the top .


----------



## amyzabel (Aug 18, 2017)

Thank you all for the tips and the pictures! This is for an indoor enclosure. I will definitely make the walls at least 14" tall and cap the corners, great idea!


----------

